# Bebe Haul I saw a sale so I kinda had to do this !



## Barbie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Bebe Haul Pre -Birthday Part 1  I saw a sale so I kinda had to do this !*

Plus my birthdays coming up and I was plannng on blowing  money on clothes  , jewelry and makeup anyways sooo .... this is kinda like my pre birthday haul / shopping for my own birthday gifts.

Here is what I bought what do you think its been a while since I bought bebe I used to love it though , I just saw the word sale and kinda bought these on a whim but I did have them in my cart  online for at least two weeks.I got 4 dresses and a tank top silky thingy.Honest opinions welcome I dont mind if you dont like my style lol.This costed about  $390 on sale they have another dress I want but that was over my budget even on a sale day right now .The red dress , orange dress and yellow dress ( two different dresses but look similar ) and the embroidered flower dress were all on sale.The pink tank was not on sale.It was 30 % off dresses and 50 % off sale items.I wanted a black trench but they are out of my size in a small they only have large left so unless they get more in I cant buy it 

I ordered the maxi dress I wanted I caved had to do it ! I went back online  again and bought it lol .But honestly all the good stuff always sells out and when its sold out it usually never comes back in stock there sooo yeah ...it was now or never , the maxi dress I never really buy prints so its a risk for me its not normally my style it looks like kinda pretty so I thought Id try it out it looks very italian to me but hopefully it works the slits kinda cool.The maxi dress was 111 something on sale originally 159 dollars.I was planning on buying clothes from REVOLVE but I think they got rid of their reward program there and I lost out on a 4 dollars off reward and yeah their stuff is VERY expensive and over priced so Idk if I will be buying them or not .I probably got at least a 10 dollar reward to spend at bebe because I spent so much on this order.I will probably use the reward on a cheap top or earrings / jewelry there though.My two orders probably equal two ten dollar rewards so thats 20 bucks I can spend on a free item there of my choice.






















I bought these during the sale too !

I saved 10 dollars because of my reward and that was on top of the sale and the sale was an extra 50 % off I think, so not too bad plus this is all I'am buying for my birthday so my hauls are all done.












the black dress is a little low cut Its sexy I dont normally show too much boob or any boob really so its a change for my style I thought Id do something different.Like I said I dont wear prints I have worn solid colors pretty much all my life so prints are something I wanted to try out and change my style with the pink maxi slip and the spanish looking purple and white maxi dress with lace are clothing items I wouldnt ever really buy before this but I think they will look pretty on.


----------



## Barbie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Second part of bebe haul  I know what your thinking I'am crazy but its my 30th birthday  friday and I 'am having a mid life crisis  because life didnt turn out how I wanted it too by this age  so I went shopping lol.Bebe had a 20 dollar reward off so I used that and they had some sort of discount / sale today online and I used that as well and a promo code.

But this really is the end of my shopping for my b - day the green dress below I originally didnt care for but then I kinda liked it so I bought it its different and plus I dont have a green dress like this and its another print it kinda reminds me of  brides wedding gown with the tulle but its fancy .The flower print dress from the front view is soo pretty its off the shoulder and has ruffles on the shoulder part its really pretty reminds me of like the old school dress styles they dont make any more it also has buttons down the middle in the front of the dress also very 80s lol.The white off the shoulder dress is very pretty with the lace I can wear some big earrings with this and kinda make it more casual .The pink coral dress is pretty much my favorite shade of pink its the color I love on me its very hippie style the dress but its pretty.Shopping = DONE


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 10, 2017)

I also got 10 dollars  as a reward and I spent that on this blouse I dont normally buy blouses but with some black  leather leggings this will be pretty cute.Its top rated and pink so I bought this and got 10 dollars off .I cant post the front of this top but its cute.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 15, 2017)

Dang girl I'm jealous! I would love to buy some of that stuff


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 17, 2017)

If you sign up on their website they have pretty good sales / promo code deals and they give you 10 dollar rewards you can use on their website with purchases.I would wait til black friday though for extra cash off if I were you most of what I bought above was all on sale though.


----------

